# A leash with a Harness or Collar??



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden

When walking your Golden do you prefer to use a harness or collar attached to your leash?? And why? 

Thanks


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

The golden girls do very well with just a leash & collar. I use the Sensation harness on Cody since he has such spinal and disc issues. It's much gentler on their spine and is designed for pullers since the leash connection is in the front on their sternum. I also have been using this on my neighbors dog who is a part Dobe/ greyhound..... long story, but I've been walking and training her. She has a tendency to slip her collar and with the Sensation Harness I can clip the leash to both the collar and harness for double safety. BYW.... I'm way in love with this dog... gotta get a pic up of her.


----------



## goldensmum

I've always used a collar and lead on mine as i have had no problem with them pulling (fingers are being crossed as Reeva has not yet gone out on a lead), we used a gentle leader on Ralph, but only because if something spooked him he would turn sideways and freak out - the gentle leader meant i could control him better


----------



## Mandy's Dad

Mandy does well with just a collar, but I sometimes wonder if a harness might be better. She has pulled out of her collar once, and it kind of scares us to think that she might be able to do that again and get hurt.


----------



## jwemt81

We have always used collars with our dog and they do very well. We did use a head collar on our German Shepherd when she was younger until she got over her pulling problem on the leash. We may use this on our Golden pup when he is a little bigger if he still tries to pull us. Right now, we use retractable leashes for our dogs and just regular collars.


----------



## hgatesy

We use collars, however I do have a harness that the boys get hooked up to when we're hiking or I'm running with them. Unless it's a no-pull harness, using one often turns them into a sled dog!


----------



## mdoats

I use the Gentle Leader head collar with Rookie, but we're working on transitioning to a flat collar.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

I chose both. we take regular walks with a collar & lead, they wear harnesses whenever I use the flexi leads.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

I use the gentle leader head collar or just the leash attached to his regular collar.


----------



## AmbersDad

I used to use a harness and started training her on a body harness which worked very well but due to being trained as a social therapy dog and the need to be in public palces to work and hospitals she had to be tested only using a flat collar so about 8 moths ago I switched her to a collar for ALL training and work and while it was definately work in the start now she's fully trained with the collar and I'm very glad since it's sooooo much easier to not have to worry about putting a harness on her before heading out, especially in a hurry.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I've always used a leash and collar with Asia with no problems but it was a different story with our Eskie. When he was a pup he would slip his collar like Houdini no matter how tight it was and used to pull so badly he choked himself so we had to use a harness. That worked well to addres the choking and I think it also helped because he felt more constrained and realized he couldn't slip out of it. He's much older and calmer now but we never bothered switching back to a collar as he is used to the harness.


----------



## RoxyNoodle

Flat collar most of the time, but if we're out meeting lots of dogs, or actaully walking with her best frined Henry it's the gentle leader all the way. She's too strong if she sees something she wants to check out.


----------



## norabrown

We have a harness with the front clip and they still pull. They both had Gentle Leader collars and Delilah hates her but walks so nice. Samson still pulls. I'm just about to get him a pinch collar since I often walk them both and I can't handle them pulling. Plus I have back problems and when he pulls it makes it worse for my back pain.

My husband and son both walk Samson with just a regular collar. He pulls, but they are stronger than I am.


----------



## jchamp

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The golden girls do very well with just a leash & collar. I use the Sensation harness on Cody since he has such spinal and disc issues. It's much gentler on their spine and is designed for pullers since the leash connection is in the front on their sternum. I also have been using this on my neighbors dog who is a part Dobe/ greyhound..... long story, but I've been walking and training her. She has a tendency to slip her collar and with the Sensation Harness I can clip the leash to both the collar and harness for double safety. BYW.... I'm way in love with this dog... gotta get a pic up of her.


I also use the sensation harness 
http://www.softouchconcepts.com/
I works very well with a dog that has a tendency to pull. Although, it is not meant to be used for running. I have heard as far as this type of harness goes that the one made by gentle leader causes some chafing of the skin. We have not had a problem at all with the sensation.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

I use the easy walk harness. I started using it because as a puppy Eleanor had a habit of backing out of her collar and this was safer. I am transitioning her to a flat collar but since she still tends to sometimes lunge when something exciting crosses her path.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I just switched over to a Softtouch harness with Woody as his pulling seemed awfully hard on his tracheae and he was chocking with even the slightest tension. I was just about to return the harness when I decided to give the company a call to see if I was doing something wrong as it didn't seem to be working as well as I thought it would in terms of the pulling.

I was actually put through to Linda Lady, the inventor of the harness, and she was wonderful. Now that I understand it I'm sold. But I'll still use both the harness and the flat collar depending on the situation.

Pete


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Just a regular nylon collar and leash with Riley. He's never been a puller, so a regular collar is all I've needed.


----------



## tippykayak

I'm 100% in the collar camp. I want my dog walking next to me because he's trained, and I want the leash only to be there as a safety measure or because it's required in the area. I wouldn't want to rely indefinitely on specialized equipment to control the dog.


----------



## Ranger

Ranger pulled like an out of control train when I got him a year ago. I used a choke chain then upped it to a pinch collar for a few weeks as he had NO sensation around his neck. After about 3 months, I subsided the aids and dropped from the pinch back to the choke chain and now he can walk in a martingale collar just fine. NO buckle collars for this guy since he can pull out of them in a snap. In fact, even the martingale worries me since it can only tighten so far...I'm sure he'd be able to get out of it if he tried. I stick primarily to the choke chain for our walks and he never pulls anymore (even if he sees a bunny). 

I tried walking him in a harness a few times and he quickly realized he could pull backwards out of it (and many other harnesses). Which is why I don't feel comfortable with him wearing them, even though it'd be great for when we hike or rollerblade.

Edited to add: Tippykayak - exactly how I feel...


----------



## LifeOfRiley

tippykayak said:


> I'm 100% in the collar camp. I want my dog walking next to me because he's trained, and I want the leash only to be there as a safety measure or because it's required in the area. I wouldn't want to rely indefinitely on specialized equipment to control the dog.


I agree. Relying solely on a harness (or any other equipment) can give you a false sense of security and can be very dangerous.

I've seen it firsthand with Gunner. I'll use a front-clip harness with him if I think we'll be in a situation where he might choose to forget his training and go suddenly deaf. I've found out, though, that if he wanted to pull me right off my feet, he could. The harness won't stop him. The only benefit it has is that it gives me just a _little_ bit more control and buys me that extra couple seconds to get his attention, before he's actually in the act of charging. But if I were to fail in getting his attention, he could still drag me along behind him, harness or no harness.


----------



## 58loosy

I use a step in harness, Lucy pulled out of her collar in a parking lot, that did it for me, she was 6 mos. she came right back, I scooped her up and carried her into petsmart for her 1st class, pretty ironic, huh?


----------



## tippykayak

I should add that I _might_ use a martingale if I had a dog who had an attention problem or who had learned to slip a buckle collar.


----------



## Ranger

tippykayak - and that's the reason I don't trust Ranger enough to walk him on his buckle collar. As I found out, if he wants something badly enough, he no longer pulls on leash to get it; he snaps backwards, lifts his front paws and ducks his head and oops, I no longer have a dog. He'll do it in the blink of an eye and he's running loose around my neigbourhood and his recall isn't where it needs to be, especially when his prey drive is full force.

I don't trust the martingale one hundred percent either - he tried getting out of it once in a high traffic area when he decided he wanted to go visit a canadian goose and it was only a fluke I managed to tackle him before he got more than one ear free. It's not worth my dog's life to walk him in a buckle collar or harness because some people think it's cruel I walk him in on a loose leash with a choke chain.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I don't think there's any way Woody could pull out of the Softtouch harness but I know some dogs are pretty sneaky and can get out of just about anything and that's why recall is so important.

As far as the dog pulling on the harness Linda recommends stopping and then walking in a full or half circle with the dog on the outside of the circle. This sure made a difference for me. Reward the dog as soon as there's a loose leash.

I agree with tippy regarding having to fully rely on some sort of devise to keep your dog from pulling but I do think it's reasonable to train with these aids and then work your way out so no such device is needed. I do think it's very important to have a way to secure your dog while on lead so he is unable to pull free in the event of an emergency and some of the aforementioned devices are very good at achieving this.

Pete


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I'm one of the most paranoid dog owners ever (just ask Stephanie or Melissa, LOL) and I'm convinced that the collar will like... break or come on buckled or something if I walked with one.

So.

We use a harness or halti, depending on where we're going/what we're doing. If it's somewhere I know he'll be going nuts (into public with a lot of people or other animals) then I use the halti. But normally it's just his harness.


----------



## Ranger

Mssjnnfer said:


> I'm one of the most paranoid dog owners ever (just ask Stephanie or Melissa, LOL) and I'm convinced that the collar will like... break or come on buckled or something if I walked with one.


That's why I don't use anything but buckle collars on dogs. Those ones with the plastic "clips" just seem so breakable to me. I'd be scared of it snapping if the dog ever pulled or got excited or whatever! 

Ranger's flat collar is a 2'' leather, double stitched and with a buckle. He could pull like a moose and that collar won't break. When I picked him up from his foster mom's (when he did pull like a moose), he was only wearing a half inch wide nylon collar with a plastic clip. I thought he was going to break that before we'd even make it to my truck!


----------



## wabmorgan

I too use the easy walk harness with Junior. I only used a flat collar with Jean-luc. 

The difference???? 

The switch to the easy walk harness came while I was having my knee surgery from a staph infection last year.(not MRSA.... thank goodness.) Anyway.... My Aunt and I had taken Junior to get him washed at a doggie salon. In the parking lot.... Junior pulled backwards out of the collar!!!!! OMG!!!!!! Panic... becasue I knew with my knee the way it was I would never be able to catch him... and I knew my Aunt could not either. 

Fortunately.... even with my knee surgery... I quickly grabbed Junior and threw his collar back on. Whew!!!!!!!!! Thank goodness. 

At that point I switched over to the easy walk harness. 

That was last year.... fortunately... now... my knee has almost made a full recovery.... I can even run.... just not very far. (I think I surprised Junior the other day when I chased him around the backyard....... I still can't run as fast as I use to but it is getting there.)


----------



## mike514

Always used a collar. But after the LP surgery only a harness is allowed no more collars.

Mike


----------



## tessalover

With Tessa we used a collor ALL the time. When she was a puppy she tried to pull us many time's, but that stopped shortly after we got her and I normally didn't walk Tessa on main road so we would walk on trails and she would always be lose (she had AMAZING recall). 
Now with Saadiah we actually just got her a harness today and I already notice a difference. When we first got her we were having trouble with even wanting to leave are property, now she know's if she leaves she gets to go play ball at the park (her FAVORITE thing). Anyways we tried the harness and she was so mcuh better. And she listened to things we told her to do a lot better as well.


----------



## wabmorgan

One of the worst problems I have with JR and using the harness or even leash for that matter.... is he gets so HYPER!!!!!!! He goes NUTS because he knows he is going somewhere. :lol: I don't care... I still love him.:--heart:


----------



## Duke's Momma

We use an "easy pull" harness because he used to like to pull and it's hard on their trachea. Now, however, he can use either a collar, harness or off lead. But, he was taught on a harness


----------



## Launi

I don't think it really matters if the dog walks well on a leash, but since harnesses do not prevent pulling, I'll go with collar.


----------



## CrazyGolden

Jack is pretty good with just a collar and leash for the most part. He will only tug if something really interests him but in general, if he feels he is starting to tug he will slow it up.


----------



## Jamm

Collar around the house, Harness when we leave the house


----------



## Cocodaminkie

I don't like harnesses. I don't know why but I just stick with the nylon clip collars. They're inexpensive, they come in different designs and colors, and they're durable.


----------



## GRTigger

I use collar. I feel like harness doesn't do my dog justice.


----------



## Kirlie

I use a harness when we go out for our every day walks, usually with a flexi-lead (or a normal lead when out in busy places like town). I use his collar and a normal lead when training (obedience/heelwork to music/agility). This way, when he's wearing his harness, he knows he can go exploring, sniff around, etc, but when we are using just his collar, he knows we are training and he has to concetrate (or tries to, anyway!)!


----------



## Dallas Gold

This is an old thread and I have no clue if I posted earlier; however, in 2011 things changed for us and a harness is what we will use in the future for all our dogs for walking (not training--will train with flat collar). Our Toby underwent double cataract surgery a year ago and his ophthalmologist strongly recommends eye patients wear halters, since pulling on a collar can increase eye pressures. In addition, if a dog pulls a lot during walks, a collar pressing on the laryngeal area can cause serious permanent damage.

Flexi leads--BAD news! I've seen too many owners drop them when the dog decides to go after something, like a squirrel or another dog, and I've also seen them break when the dog takes off.


----------



## Kirlie

I've never had any problems with flexi-leads


----------



## Avery's Mom

I use a harness. Avery has slipped out of his collar before, so I feel it is much safer. Also, I feel like it gives me a better handle on him when he spots a bird, rabbit, etc and wants to chase after it. If your dog is not a puller I don't see why a collar wouldn't work. I have heard horror stories where dogs had continuously pulled over the years and collars had done damage to their throats. I can't stand the thought of hurting Avery even if on accident. I would do anything to prevent that. Hope this helps!


----------



## Bolledeig

I use choke collars on mine if we walk on a leash. I'm very particular about training my dogs not to pull even slightly, ever, so there is no choking involved. I use the sound of the choke collar as a tool for correcting while walking. If the dog starts to get focused on something other than me/walking correctly, I yank it just enough to make sound and regain focus.
This was also the method used at the guide dog academy. I have no clue if it's socially acceptable? Never had anyone comment on it.

Edit: ok, I just found the training collar thread and realized this post should have been there. Oh well.


----------



## Billabong

We tried a number of standard collars and a Halti. 

Billy couldn't adjust to the Halti at all and was choking himself in normal collars. Since we tried a harness (we use two types) he's like a different dog. 

He no longer pulls like he did when wearing a collar and is generally more relaxed (and so am I!) when he's walking in his harness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nelsonthegolden

I'm just reviving this thread as I could do with some advice please  pup will be 13 weeks on Tuesday. This was th first weekend we were able to take him walking and he did amazingly well. In true golden style, he had to say hello to anyone walking past! In order to get to people, he would really pull resulting in his choking himself and sometimes coughing like he was about to be sick. In cases where we know there will be a lot of people, are we better off using a harness? Iv tried to avoid these as iv read they can cause dogs to pull, but I'd hate to be doing more damage to his throat by using a collar and lead. Where no one is around and when we are practicing in the garden, he walks loose lead really well. 

Any advice please ?

Pic attached was Saturday at the beach after he fell into the sea!


----------



## Cpc1972

In my opinion while your dog is still so young use what is best and works. Don't sweat it if it makes it easier for you and your pup.


----------



## BaileyzMom

We started using the Easy Walk harness with Bailey at the recommendation of our trainer. She will walk around the backyard all day on a regular collar like she has some sense, but you take her out to the street and that tail goes about as fast as she does. The leash attaches to the front and also has a martingale type loop on the chest so it tightens rather than pulls. Instant control. This way I can walk her for exercise with control, the more she is exercised, the better she does with training. The goal eventually is loose leash walking on regular collar and off leash walking as well. But for now, with a near 6 month old with a lot of energy, this is what works for us.


----------



## Parker16

Parker pulled a lot on his collar that we had to look for other options. It got really bad that I started to dread walking him. Went looking for a harness in petsmart and an associate there recommended the Easy Walk harness that has a front buckle instead of on the back. The leash would clip in the front and when you tug on the leash he would turn to the side instead of the back and look up at me. This worked great and put an end to his pulling from day 1. Now we don't do walks without a harness. Parker is 6 months and easily excited by every little thing/person/dog buddy he encounters. Since using a harness i feel so much more in control of him! At some point we'd like him to be able to walk with just a collar but probably not until he's atleast 1 and calmer.


----------



## Ozzy666

Lease and nylon web collar. But, if she goes swimming, we remove and dry the collar when we get home. A wet collar can start a hot spot on their neck.


----------



## puddles everywhere

The harness was designed for pulling and is way too easy for a dog to back out of. A well fitted buckle collar works fine for me and much easier to put on.


----------



## LdyTlfrd

I use a Halti harness and as a safety backup, it is attached to her collar. We had tried several other harnesses as Luna pulls like crazy but they had leads which, either hung from her muzzle or chest & she would chew it. 

I found a leash (Patento Pet) which is anti chew (chili taste) which hooks to the ring on her back & one on her chest. Within 10 minutes of using the harness, she pulled less.


----------



## ceegee

Our neighbouring city has recently introduced a bylaw that requires all dogs over 40 lbs. to wear either a halti-type head halter or a harness when out in public. There have been three very serious pit-bull attacks in the last year (one woman killed, two children disfigured), and the harness requirement is part of the fallout from that.

We occasionally go into the city for agility trials and have to comply with this requirement when taking the dog to and from the car. In any case it's probably going to be included in forthcoming provincial legislation to address the problem of dangerous dogs. Don't get me started on the wisdom (or lack of it) behind this particular measure. The fact is that it's the law and we have to comply. Duster simply doesn't tolerate a head halter - he goes ballistic if we put one on him. So we bought a harness. Surprisingly, not only is it effective at preventing pulling, but he also tolerates it really well - seems to like it, in fact. Who knew.


----------



## Prism Goldens

ceegee said:


> Our neighbouring city has recently introduced a bylaw that requires all dogs over 40 lbs. to wear either a halti-type head halter or a harness when out in public. There have been three very serious pit-bull attacks in the last year (one woman killed, two children disfigured), and the harness requirement is part of the fallout from that.
> 
> We occasionally go into the city for agility trials and have to comply with this requirement when taking the dog to and from the car. In any case it's probably going to be included in forthcoming provincial legislation to address the problem of dangerous dogs. Don't get me started on the wisdom (or lack of it) behind this particular measure. The fact is that it's the law and we have to comply. Duster simply doesn't tolerate a head halter - he goes ballistic if we put one on him. So we bought a harness. Surprisingly, not only is it effective at preventing pulling, but he also tolerates it really well - seems to like it, in fact. Who knew.


Glad that's working for you- but really- does the city imagine that a halter will change the stupid people who are not controlling their dogs in public? 
those attacks are tragic, absolutely, but the city has some pretty big blinders on....


----------



## ceegee

Prism Goldens said:


> Glad that's working for you- but really- does the city imagine that a halter will change the stupid people who are not controlling their dogs in public?
> those attacks are tragic, absolutely, but the city has some pretty big blinders on....


The pro pit-bull lobby has been very vocal against a breed specific ban, which was the city's preferred solution. This weird halter-harness requirement is part of its interim solution, but will almost certainly become permanent, province-wide. I think it's ridiculous, but oddly, most dog people seem to think it's acceptable. I'm doing what I can to live with it, but I don't like it. It penalizes good dog owners and won't make the slightest difference to bad owners.

The problem isn't just in public places. The woman who was killed by the pit bull was in her own back yard. The dog belonged to a neighbour; it broke through the fence between their properties to attack her. There are very few solutions that will address this kind of thing. I'm waiting with baited breath for the politicians to put on their big girl panties, but I suspect the wait will be a long one ...


----------



## LdyTlfrd

ceegee said:


> The pro pit-bull lobby has been very vocal against a breed specific ban, which was the city's preferred solution. This weird halter-harness requirement is part of its interim solution, but will almost certainly become permanent, province-wide. I think it's ridiculous, but oddly, most dog people seem to think it's acceptable. I'm doing what I can to live with it, but I don't like it. It penalizes good dog owners and won't make the slightest difference to bad owners.
> 
> The problem isn't just in public places. The woman who was killed by the pit bull was in her own back yard. The dog belonged to a neighbour; it broke through the fence between their properties to attack her. There are very few solutions that will address this kind of thing. I'm waiting with baited breath for the politicians to put on their big girl panties, but I suspect the wait will be a long one ...


Its like in Ontario with the pitbull ban, where dog bites have not dropped in the decade its been in effect. 

A friend of mine who lives just outside of Montreal, where its not just pitbulls but any dog over 40lbs. are to be muzzled when out in public. This makes no sense as my friend's golden is a senior dog, gentle as anything & would in her words "go ballistic" if she tried to muzzle him as he has never been before.


----------



## Tracy Steube

We use a harness with Nessa (5mo) because she is still learning how to walk properly...she pulls. Once she has that down and is walking to my satisfaction then we will transition to a collar only.


----------



## zozopup

I recently started using an easy walk harness and our walks are so much more enjoyable. My 7 month old is a puller and although I'm working with her every single walk I needed a bit of help and the harness does the trick. I'm advised not to use it however because they apparently don't allow full stride and can cause misalignment of the spine. I'm going to try to do away with it and go with a collar only as soon as she's not pulling so much. I worry more about damaging her trachea at this point


----------



## DevWind

I have 4 dogs (one is just a baby). They all wear a collar on walks. The dogs range in size from 20-50 pounds. That doesn't include the baby of course.


----------



## LdyTlfrd

My 8 yo. jack russell at 20lbs and 1 yo. Luna at 70lbs are both pullers. I was having to take them on separate walks every day. First I took Luna for her walk, come home, ensure someone was around to watch her, then out with the jack russell & bil's toy poodle. Its great for my waistline but not for my time & other stuff I had to do. 

I found the Halti harness after trying other ones gentle leader, etc. Harnesses that have the muzzle & hanging piece were no good as Luna would try to chew her way out of them. I returned 2-3 different ones before find the Halti online. I use it in conjunction with a chili infused leash. It was amazing, within a few minutes, she settled in and walked, not pulled. 

I loved it so much, I bought one for my jack russell

I have been using the harnesses along with a newly acquired double leash and have been walking them together for the past few weeks. I hope to get to the point, we can add my bil's toy poodle.


----------



## Emily&Oliver

My year old puppy does much better with a harness. He is a puller and practically chokes himself with a collar. Ollie was originally in a harness that attached in the back but we switched him to the easy walk one that attaches in the front. We have also been working on his walking and has been walking by our sides more often. If your golden doesn't pull i think it would be alright for him/her to be in a collar, but otherwise I reccomend some sort of harness.


----------



## marshafuzia

Always a collar and leash! Harnesses are for buggy horses and sled dogs!


----------



## CoopersMom16

Always a harness.


----------

